# Sorry, i have a question..



## Icex420 (Sep 17, 2008)

How would i upload a picture onto this site from my pictures?

I have another question but i need my picture! =) thanks


----------



## andy52 (Sep 17, 2008)

you have to resize them and add at the bottom of your post at manage attachments


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2008)

*Click on the link i provided it should help ya out.   If your still having problems just give a yell.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18328*


----------

